# Questions from a newbie help appreciated!



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi people
I am a new TT owner I bought a silver 52 plate 180 (i know it should have been a 225!) I couldnt get a nice 225 and I had time constraints. Is it really that bad having a 180 ? is the diff that much? Mine is quite tidy with a private plate and 18's with 55000 on the clock.
I have some questions if you guys dont mind helping a newbie out.
1) Is the 180 a lot different than the 225
2) is it worth remapping if so who are the best people to deal with?
3) how much of a mission is the orbit gear surround and knob to wire up , they look amazing!
4) This whole cam belt thing what is the deal? mine has never had one so it 6 years old on 55000 I have had quotes from £600+ from audi. Will it go soon? I will do 4000 miles a year and will prob upgrade the car in two years so do i need to worry about it? If so is there anywhere local to me in south east london /bromley who can do the job at a good price?

I wanted to go to the ttshop but i phoned today and asked for a price to do the cambelt/remap/fit both orbit products and fit a second hand twin exhaust etc but they wanted over £1200 and didnt offer a discount for all the work. Plus they are 70 miles away so it means a day off worka and mincing about in bedford all day!

If anyone can help with any of the questions I would appreciate it, thanks in advance
Gary


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

hi and welcome

still a good motor.

is yours a quattro 6 speed?

cambelt + water pump independent £300-400
remap will take it to about 220bhp area i think £300-400
orbit ring £50 (if you had all the work done, doubt they would charge for fitting)
second hand 225 exhaust + fittings + fitting £100-£200 (depending cost of exhaust etc. but could be alot cheaper)

my estimates cheapest £750
my estimate highest £1050

so tt shop in the rough area. 
but i've heard mix reviews about the tt shop. think they are good if you go there direct, but not the cheapest.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

p.s. where are you located?


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

HI yes its a 6 speed quattro
im in london well bromley just outside the south east
Cheers


----------

